# swapon: /dev/hda11: Function not implemented

## JacoMozzi

Hello everyone.

I have been having a strange problem since I installed gentoo on this pc.

When I made the swap partitions in the installation, and I mounted it the free output was right (the swap partitions was activated). 

But when I finished the installation and I rebooted I saw that the swap space wasn't activated. I remade the swap partitions (the flag in fdisk is correct) and I tried to activate it, but I got:

```
amd progetto_rete # swapon /dev/hda6 

swapon: /dev/hda6: Function not implemented

```

This is my partition's table:

```
   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1       392   3148708+   b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda2           393      9964  76887090    f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda3          2521      3825  10482412+  1b  Hidden Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda4          3826      6436  20972857+  1b  Hidden Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda5           393      1436   8385898+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6          6846      6879    273042   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda7          6880      9964  24780231    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda8          1437      1449    104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda9          1450      2423   7823623+  83  Linux

```

It is the same partition's table that i had during the installation, when the swapon command worked great.

What's the problem??

Thx a lot 

Sorry for my English 

Jaco 

Ps: here is the post in the Italian forum:

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80259&highlight=swapon+implemented
```

----------

## free beastie

What does

mkswap /dev/hda6

produce? Will it work for you?

Cheers

Thomas

----------

## JacoMozzi

Here is the output:

```

amd videos # mkswap /dev/hda6 

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 279588 kB

```

thx a lot 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Any suggestion ? 

 :Very Happy: 

Thx 

Jaco

----------

## free beastie

Hmm, really can't tell right now...

Could you post the part of your dmesg output relevant to partitioning (i.e. right after "Partition check")?

----------

## BlackPhoenix

I have the exact same problem...with the latest 2.6 mm kernel... and it was there with test1 too, dont know if its a kernel option missing, because kernel is the -only- thing I changed in between the last time I saw it working, and the first time I noticed it didn't work... Considering at first my keyboard didnt work because it seems there was a kernel option for it now...maybe it has something to do with something I forgot?

----------

## Baldzius

try: mkswap -c /dev/hda6

----------

## broschi

What about "Support for paging of anonymous memory"?

----------

## BlackPhoenix

Broschi, any clue in what category that is? Ive been looking through the configs for a bit and didnt find it =/

And Baldzius, it works fine...the swap partition itself works perfectly fine, if I, like...boot from another distro or install and do a swapon on that partition... From what Im being told, that error message means some system call isn't working...so its a problem with whatever the command swapon calls, I suppose.

----------

## Baldzius

 *BlackPhoenix wrote:*   

> And Baldzius, it works fine...the swap partition itself works perfectly fine, if I, like...boot from another distro or install and do a swapon on that partition... From what Im being told, that error message means some system call isn't working...so its a problem with whatever the command swapon calls, I suppose.

 

I thought you can't get swap running, in that case there can be incompatible util-linux versions or smthg like that  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackPhoenix

incompatible util-linux? Hrm, im not too familiar with that part of Linux...the low level, uber common tools... I spend too much of my time tweaking my kernel and desktop...

My first reflex was to upgrade/reemerge that package but no luck... And I scanned these boards and this was the only thread about such a problem that I could find... My system never touch swap, so its pretty irrelevent that I fix this...but its really for personal knowledge...

----------

## broschi

It's under General Setup and it's kindah usefull.  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackPhoenix

Indeed... Support for paging of anonymous memory wasn't in my kernel... I didn't get to try it just yet...a lil out of time to recompile my kernel and stuff, but I figure if that has to do with the swap file, it would definately make sense...Learn something new everyday...was that required in 2.4? I don't remember it...

Thank you!

----------

